# unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!



## Kermand (1. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen an alle,

ich möchte hiermit einen Fred für unseren Teichbau eröffnen und hoffe, daß Ihr uns mit Rat unterstützt... 
Es ist unser erster Teich und er ist auch recht klein - leider, aber bei unserem Grundstück wollten wir ihn nicht größer machen...

ich habe bereits im Technik-Eigenbau-Bereich einen Beitrag zu unserem geplanten Filter (gepumpt) gepostet und hatte dort einige Fragen, die vielleicht eher in den Teichbau-Fred passen: (deshalb kopiere ich sie mal hierher)...
 Der Teich soll 1,5 m tief und ca. 3,5x4,5m breit werden und halbmondförmig von einem Erdwall umgeben werden, in dem ich die Filtertonnen verstecken möchte. An der Seite wo der Wall ist, soll die Wand recht steil nach unten gehen, und dort soll ein Wasserfall nach unten laufen. Im vorderen und seitlichen Bereich soll ein Ufergraben entstehen. An der einen Seite des Walls soll dann evtl. noch ein Bachlauf runtergehen.

Bachlauf und Wasserfall sollen zuschaltbar sein (mit Zugschiebern? / Kugelhähne?), je nach Bedarf. In der Nacht soll das Wasser vom Filter direkt durch ein HT-Rohr in den Teich geleitet werden – ohne plätschern.

Fische möchten wir nur wenige (~10?) und nur kleine, (Regenbogen-)Elritzen, __ Moderlieschen oder sowas, die uns die Mückenlarven wegfressen. - die kommen aber wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr dann rein...

Was für eine Pumpe würdet ihr empfehlen (Wallhöhe ca. = Tonnenhöhe = ca. 1,25m?). Ich möchte gerne eine, die wenig Watt hat und wenn möglich elektronisch regelbar/dimmbar ist und für diese Teichgröße und zur Speisung des Bachlaufs i.O. ist. Das Regeln der Pumpenleistung kann allerdings wohl auch so erfolgen, daß man die Zuläufe (zugschieber) zum Bachlauf/Wasserfall einfach so einstellt, das der Zulauf ok ist...

Nun ist mir noch unklar, wie hoch die einzelnen Stufen so sein sollten?
Wie hoch ist der Uferwall über dem Wasser, wie hoch ist die Schnittkante der Folie über dem Wasserspiegel.
Ich denke, der Uferwall müßte höher sein, als das Folienende, da sonst bei Überlaufen des Ufergrabens doch das nährstoffhaltige Wasser in den Teich läuft anstatt nach außen auf den Rasen...
Aber wie hoch sollte das alles so ungefähr sein.
Und sollte man den Wasserspiegel über dem eigentlichen Terrain planen oder kann das Wasser auch niedriger sein, als der Rasen?
Wie genau geht das mit dem Überlauf? Einfach an einer Stelle den Uferwall bzw. die Folienkante etwas niedriger enden lassen (Einmuldung)???
Fragen über Fragen....


Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Der grobe Aushub ist bereits gemacht (mit Bagger vom LaGa-Bauer), jetzt kommt noch der "Feinschliff" mit Schüppe und Spaten... allerdings muß es da erstmal etwas regnen - die Erde ist so knochentrocken, daß es keinen Spaß macht bei unserer harten lehmigen Erde irgendetwas zu machen - geschweigedenn bei dieser Wärme

Wo sollten die Pumpe und der Skimmer platziert werden und in welcher Tiefe? (dort könnte ich eine Stufe einplanen...) 
In welcher Stufe setzt man Seerosen (Halbzwerge oder wie die heißen, die nicht so schnell wachsen) -60 bis -80cm???

Wird der Uferwall aus Beton einfach auf die Erde geformt - evtl. mit Rasenkantensteinen?

Fotos kommen dann demnächst... Im Moment ist ja noch nicht viel zu sehen...

Ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe... bin mir doch etwas unsicher  welche Schritte so nacheinander folgen...  Bitte gebt gleich bescheid, wenn ihr irgendwas seht was falsch läuft...

Kerstin


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin.

Im Basiswissen findest Du einen Beitrag von Thias zum Thema Randgestaltung.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22228
Dort wird auch auf den Ufergraben/-wall usw. eingegangen. 
Ansonsten hier noch Angaben von mir: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=58013
Wenn der Ufergraben den Teich nicht komplett umschließt, kannst Du auf einen Überlauf Teich->Ufergraben verzichten. Der Wall trennt, wenn der Teichrand tiefer liegt als der Wall, beide "Systeme" komplett voneinander. Den "Denkfehler" hatte ich beim Bau unseres Teiches auch.  

Den Wasserspiegel etwas über den Rasen zu erheben hat den Vorteil, dass bei Starkregen tatsächlich das Wasser aus dem Teich läuft und nicht statt dessen hinein. 
Zum Uferwallbau schau auch mal in mein Teichbauthema (Signatur). Dort siehst Du, wie wir es gemacht haben. Der Mutterboden muss bis zum Unterboden abgetragen werden!
Rasenkantensteine sind die minimalste Lösung, welche für Pflanzenwartungsarbeiten kaum begehbar ist. 

Die Seerosenpflanztiefe hängt von der Sorte ab. Schau mal beispielsweise mal bei Werner (nymphaion.de) rein. Er hat die Sorten mittlerweile nach der Pflanztiefe bzw. Größe sortiert.


----------



## Kermand (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Anett,
vielen Dank für die Tipps! In deinem einen Link stand alles super drin von den Höhen her - das hilft sehr!
Haben andere vielleicht noch Tipps zur Pumpenauswahl und Standort und wo sollte der Skimmer hin und auf welcher HÖhe sollte ich eine Stufe für beide planen?

Bitte meldet euch doch dazu nochmals...

LG,
Kerstin


----------



## Annett (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin.

Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht zu spät. Wir waren im Urlaub und damit nur selten + kurz online.

Den Skimmer sollte man immer so platzieren, dass die vorwiegende Windrichtung den Schmutz in Richtung Skimmer treiben kann. Gegen den Wind ist die Anziehungskraft deutlich geringer. 
Die Pumpe darf schon recht weit nach unten in den Teich, um den entstehenden Schmutz abzusaugen. Es kommt aber auch auf den Teich an. Wie sehr er sich aufheizt usw. 
In der Tiefe sollte schon etwas kühles Wasser übrig bleiben. Die Stufe für den Skimmer würde ich für das ausgewählte Exemplar passend auswählen. Irgendwo ist dafür sicherlich eine maximale Standtiefe angegeben.


----------



## Kermand (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Anett,
ich hoffe, ihr hattet einen erholsamen Urlaub (auch bei der Wärme)! 
Ich habe mich bisher noch nicht mit der Skimmer/Pumpen-auswahl beschäftigt.
Gibt es evtl. eine "Einheitshöhe" bei der alle Skimmer passen könnten? Oder sind die Bauweisen wirklich so unterschiedlich?

Die Pumpe werde ich dann also im unteren Drittel planen aber nicht ganz unten?!

Ich hoffe, es regnet bald mal!!! - Unsere lehmige Erde ist knochentrocken, steinhart und man kann gar nichts machen! Es hat seit ca. 5-6 Wochen nicht mehr richtig geregnet bei uns....

Welche (evtl. elektronisch regelbare) Pumpe würdet ihr empfehlen, die das Wasser auf einen evtl. 1,20 hohen Wall befördern kann und aus der Höhe dann einen Bachlauf (ca. 40cm breit und 2-3m lang/ Wasserfall speisen kann? Sie sollte wenig Watt haben...

LG,
Kerstin


----------



## Sigridkira (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin,
vor einem Jahr haben wir auch unseren Teich gebaut, von der Größe her so ählich wie ihr es geplant habt und auch mit Uferwall. Ich bin hier kein Experte, ich habe mich auch hier so durchgelesen, und viel gelernt. 
Aber wir haben einen Fehler gemacht.  Der Wasserstand im Teich und im Uferwall sind gleich, (wenn du die Ufermatte von Nat*ragart nimmst) auch wenn im Uferwall Erde ist. Genau das habe ich nicht bedacht. Wir haben aber die Folie im Uferwall zu kurz abgeschnitten, damit man sie nicht sieht. Nun ist das Wasser hier rausgelaufen, im Teich wollten wir aber einen 5 cm höheren Wasserspiegel. 
Ich habe mit meinen beiden Kindern die gesamte Erde vom Uferwall (ist ja dann richtiger Matsch) mit den Händen in vielen Mörtelkübeln gelagert, das war 1 Woche Arbeit. Dann die Folie richtig saubermachen und mit Kleber die Folie verlängert. Es hat alles gut geklappt, Folie ist auch dicht, aber diese Arbeit hätten wir uns sparen können, wenn ich besser aufgepasst hätte.
Ich wollte dir das nur mitteilen, nicht daß dir der gleiche Fehler passiert. 
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß, die viele Arbeit lohnt sich.
Liebe Grüße
Sigrig


----------



## Kermand (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Sigrid,
danke für den Hinweis,
stimmt, die Ufermatte (egal welcher Hersteller) wird so lange Wasser ziehen, bis Gleichstand ist...
Wäre dann so ein Aufbau hier denkbar?


 
Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke - kann dann nicht auch genausogut Wasser aus dem Ufergraben zurück in den Teich wandern (mit Nährstoffen), falls der Teich einen tieferen Wasserstand hat als der Graben??? 

Wie lote ich am besten die Höhen aus? Habe ein 2m-Richtscheit...das nicht reicht.
Was funktioniert gut...schnur-spannen, durchsichtiger Schlauch als "Wasserwaage"??? 

LG,
Kerstin


----------



## Kermand (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Sorry, der Anhang ging verloren - hier nochmals das Bild wie ich mir das mit den Höhen vorstelle...

Kerstin


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Servus Kerstin

Wie breit wird denn der Ufergraben, daß deine Richtscheit nicht langt .....

Aber so funktioniert es auch:

Ich schlag in die Erde Holzpflöckerln ... so 70cm lang sind Holzpflöcke 

Die Richtlatte aufgelegt, als Maß .... an den Enden die Pflöcke einschlagen und von einem Fixpunkt in die Waage bringen .... das nächste Pflöckerl wieder am Ende einschlagen und in die Waage bringen ... usw. ..... so kann man auch mit einer "kurzen" Richtlatte ein Niveau herstellen.

Ist zwar net so genau wie mit einem Laserpointer/Richtwaage, aber so genau muß es eh net hergehen ...

Ich stell mal ein Bild heute, am Abend von meiner "Vermesserei" ein


----------



## Sigridkira (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin,
die Höhe vom Ufergraben (also die Erde) ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wichtig, die kann auch unterschiedlich sein, mal höher als das Wasser mal auch etwas tiefer. Wichtig ist dass du die Folie nicht zu kurz abschneidest, lieber am Anfang länger lassen, und erst später korrekt abschneiden. Allerdings musst du darauf achten, dass der Uferwall höher ist, als die Ufergrabenkante. Damit bei Starkregen die Erde vom Ufergraben nicht in den Teich läuft sondern vom Ufergraben raus. 
Ich werde später ein paar Fotos vom Ufergraben machen und einstellen, vielleicht sind sie hilfreich.
Viele Grüße
Sigrid


----------



## Sigridkira (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin,
anbei die versprochenen Bilder. Vielleicht hilft es dir etwas weiter.
Beim ersten Bild sieht man den Weg auf dem Uferwall, dieser Weg ist 60 cm breit und mit Granitplatten belegt. Trotz dieser Breite saugt die Ufermatte, daß der Ufergraben die gleiche Wasserhöhe hat. Der Ufergraben ist hier ca. 40 cm breit, dann sind kleine Granitwürfel gelegt. Wichtig ist, daß der Weg mit den Granitplatten höher ist, als die Begrenzung mit den Granitwüfeln, denn bei Regen muß das Wasser über die Granitwürfel ablaufen.
Beim zweiten Bild ist die andere Seite vom Uferwall zu sehen, dieser Wall ist vielleicht 10 cm breit und wächst auch schon ein bisschen zu. Hier ist der Ufergraben ca. 1 m breit, und auch schon superschön eingewachsen, vor allem der __ Pfeilkraut ist wie ein kleiner Urwald.
Liebe Grüße 
Sigrid


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Sigrid,
das sieht wirklich schön aus!
Hast du diese Platten auf dem Uferwall irgendwie befestigt oder bleiben sie durch ihr Eigengewicht so liegen?


----------



## Sigridkira (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Maja,
auf der Ufermatte ist ca 2 cm Sand, die Platten sind nur darauf gelegt, die sind ja ziemlich schwer. Sie verschieben sich zwar immer mal 1 cm, aber ich denke wenn die Ufermatte mal ganz bewachsen ist, dann verschiebt sich auch nichts mehr. Wir haben ihn so breit machen müssen, da hier der Rasenmäher durchgeschoben werden muss.
Liebe Grüße 
Sigrid


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Alles klar, gut gemacht! Gefällt mir wirklich und sieht gar nicht nach "Notlösung für den Rasenmäher" aus!


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Servus Kerstin



> Ich stell mal ein Bild heute, am Abend von meiner "Vermesserei" ein





> Wie lote ich am besten die Höhen aus? Habe ein 2m-Richtscheit...das nicht reicht.





> Ich schlag in die Erde Holzpflöckerln ... so 70cm lang sind Holzpflöcke
> 
> Die Richtlatte aufgelegt, als Maß .... an den Enden die Pflöcke einschlagen und von einem Fixpunkt in die Waage bringen .... das nächste Pflöckerl wieder am Ende einschlagen und in die Waage bringen ... usw. ..... so kann man auch mit einer "kurzen" Richtlatte ein Niveau herstellen.



Bilder sprechen mehr als tausend Worte ....

 
Links der Fixpunkt ... so hoch soll das Wasserniveau sein ..... mit der Richtlatte den nächsten Punkt in Waage gerichtet ...

 
bis alles "ausgewogen" ist ....

noch ein Blick über die "sehende" Waage
 

War zwar Betoneisen statt Holz ....  ... tut aber dem "Auswaagen" keinen Abbruch ....


----------



## Kermand (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Sigrid und Helmut,
danke für die vielen Tips - das Ausloten werde ich so machen - gute Idee!

Ich habe hier mal eine to-do Liste gemacht, was so nacheinander an Arbeiten anfallen: 

1.	Teich ausbuddeln
      a.	Konturen abstecken
      b.	1. Pflanzstufe bei -10 bis -20 cm (Schräge zur 2. Stufe max 45°), 30cm Breite
                 Möglichst 40cm oder mehr breite Stufen wo sich Substrat selbst hält oder durch Steinstreifen unterstützt.
      c.	2. Pflanzstufe bei -50cm (Schräge zur 3. Stufe recht steil) nur minimale Breite  (20cm?), nur an einigen Stellen, nicht rundherum
      d.	3. Pflanzstufe bei -70 cm nur an 1-2 Stellen für Seerose???
      e.	Möglichst steil nach unten auf max Tiefe von -150 bis 170cm
       f.	Uferwall befestigen (Steine in Beton setzen) mit eingelassener Überlauf-Mulde
      g.	Ufergraben ausheben (Tiefe:?, Breite: 40cm)
2.	Evtl. spitze Steine entfernen oder mit Sand abdecken
3.	Einen Absatz für Pumpe modelieren
4.	Draht gegen Wühlmäuse im oberen Bereich bis 50cm Tiefe verlegen???
5.	Alles mit 900 NG-Vlies auslegen, Vlies mit Heißluftfön verkleben
6.	Folie (grüne PVC oder EPDM?) einbringen, Falten: lieber wenige große als viele kleine; Falten verkleben mit Innotec
7.	Wasser einfüllen zum setzen der Folie, dabei Falten nachbessern und Wasser auspumpen NÖTIG (thias nicht)???
8.	Falten festkleben mit Innotec? Braucht man nicht, wenn man vermörtelt…?!?
9.	Verbundmatte oder Vlies 300er (aufgeraut mit Nagelbürste) auslegen 
10.	Überlauf (wie???) einbauen bei Teich und Ufergraben
11.	Evtl. nasses Vlies mit Zementschlemme (Trasszement) einschlämmen und darauf Mörtelschicht mit Kunststofffasern (NG), kurz danach gleich mit Sand/Kieseln „bewerfen“ die auf Zement kleben bleiben, kleinere Steine in etwas mehr Zement entlang der Pflanzstufen „einkleben“ um Stufen zu erhalten, in denen Substrat bleibt
12.	trocknen lassen!!! Ca. 14 Tage
13.	Ufermatte auslegen und mit PU-Schaum festkleben, da sie sonst aufschwimmt
14.	Substrat einfüllen (Verlegesand/Maurersand, mit 20-30% braunem lehmanteil aus Kiesgruben und Kiesbaggereien); Estrichsand (oder Kies 2-8)
15.	Wasser einfüllen, langsam, Schlauch in Eimer (Schnur an Henkel), Eimer in Teich stellen -> Wasser läuft langsam ein, Substrat wird nicht aufgewirbelt
ZEITGLEICH: Pflanzen setzen!
nächstes Jahr dann:
16.	Pumpe: möglichst regelbar, 50-60W, Oase Eco????
17.   Filter Marke Eigenbau (3x 100l Tonnen) mit Sifi und HelX geplant

GANZ ZUM SCHLUSS: Folie abschneiden mit eingelassener Überlaufmulde für Überlauf des Ufergrabens

Ist das soweit richtig oder habe ich irgendetwas vergessen?

Liebe Grüße,
Kerstin


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Servus Kerstin



> d. 3. Pflanzstufe bei -70 cm nur an 1-2 Stellen für Seerose???


Kommt drauf an wieviele Seerosen du im Teich willst und wenn du weißt welche Seerose du setzen willst ergibt sich die Tiefe durch die Pflanzanweisung der SR ... manche setzt man hoch, manche tief ... kann man so generell nicht sagen



> 4. Draht gegen Wühlmäuse im oberen Bereich bis 50cm Tiefe verlegen???


Habt Ihr Wühlmäuse 



> 7. Wasser einfüllen zum setzen der Folie, dabei Falten nachbessern und Wasser auspumpen NÖTIG (thias nicht)???


Kann man so machen, muß man aber nicht ... ich mache es nicht, da ich festen Untergrund habe ... es kann sich bei mir nix mehr setzen 



> 8. Falten festkleben mit Innotec? Braucht man nicht, wenn man vermörtelt…?!?


Ja, wenn dich die Falten stören; so ist es oder mit Ufermatten die Folie vor UV-Strahlen schützt ( bis 60 - 70cm Tiefe nötig bei PVC-Folie) ohne mörteln ... so wie ich es vorhabe ....

Sonsten ist mir nix aufgefallen ....


----------



## Mifri (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Moin

Anbei mal einige Bilder, wie ein Ufergraben/Uferwall in der Entstehung bzw. später fertig aussehen kann.

Die  Bilder zeigen unseren nun ca. 14 Monate alten und den z.Z. im Bau befindlichen Teich, bzw. unseren alten kurz nach der Fertigstellung.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Kermand (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Mirco, hallo Helmut,
danke für die Antworten (und Bilder).
Dann scheint meine Aufstellung ja einigermaßen zu stimmen und ich kann mich daran "entlanghangeln"...

Wühlmäuse: haben wir (noch) nicht. Allerdings wohnen wir ziemlich nahe an einer Wiese und einem anschließenden Wald - da weiß man nie... aber ich werde es wohl doch wagen und den Draht weglassen - mal sehen

Seerosen: ich weiß noch nicht welche wir uns reinsetzen werden... wohl eher langsamwachsende - habe mir da aber noch nicht die Gedanken gemacht... Bei O*I  habe ich letztens eine runtergesetzte ergattert, Sorte: __ Marliacea Carnea, Pflanztiefe ist mit -30 bis -100cm angegeben - da habe ich also freie Auswahl - die arme fristet im Moment ihr Dasein in einem Maurerkübel...
Werde einfach mehrere Stellen schaffen, um für alle Eventualitäten gewappnet zu sein....

Uferwall: Mirco, danke für die Bilder - ich glaube so werde ich es auch machen - sieht gut aus. Vielleicht mache ich ihn an ein paar Stellen etwas breiter, damit man drauf langlaufen kann... An einer Stelle wird dann eine Delle in den Uferwall eingebaut und an einer Stelle wird die Folie am Ufergrabenrand etwas mehr abgeschnitten, so daß das Wasser dann da rausläuft und nicht in den Teich...
Ich hoffe nur, dass ich das alles so gut ausloten kann, dass es einigermaßen hinkommt.
Helmut: Deine Idee mit dem Pfählen klingt gut - so werde ich es versuchen... Dann am besten eine Schnur spannen von Pfahl zu Pfahl, so hat man wohl die beste Kontrolle.

Bald habe ich Urlaub, dann gehts los mit der Buddelei, Mörtelei usw... und NOCH freue ich mich drauf...  - Dann gehen die Fragen wahrscheinlich erst richtig los...

Gruß,
Kerstin


----------



## Kolja (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin,

ich habe jetzt nicht alles genau gelesen. 
Du willst einen Uferwall mit -graben und -matte bauen? Der Uferwall kann überall gleich hoch sein - du brauchst keine Delle - die Matte zieht das Wasser rüber.


----------



## Kermand (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Andrea,

ich dachte, eine Delle ist nicht schlecht, damit das Wasser bei starkem Regen nur an einer gewollten Stelle den Teich verläßt und nicht auf der ganzen Breite?!?, 
und ebenso, daß das Wasser dann auf den Rasen läuft an einer Stelle, die ich möchte und nicht irgendwo...
Ich habe ja vor, den Teich mit einem kleinen Wall einzukreisen, da soll das Regenwasser eher nach vorne rauslaufen können, als nach hinten, wo es mir evtl. das Erdreich aufweicht und der Wall samt Trockenmauer in den Teich absackt???

LG,
Kerstin


----------



## Annett (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin.

Wie Du es schreibst, sieht es NG auch in seinen Unterlagen vor.
Auf die Dellen kann man verzichten, wenn man beispielsweise keinen umlaufenden Uferwall besitzt, da das Regenwasser dann ja schon über den tiefer liegenden Teichrand bzw. dessen Überlauf ablaufen kann.


----------



## Kermand (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo mal wieder - wir haben ein wenig gebuddelt - leider nicht so viel, wie wir dachten, da der Boden zu nass war und wir Lehmboden haben, der nur schmiert... bäh!!

Ich finde, der Teich sieht im Moment ziemlich klein aus... aber so viel größer möchte ich ihn eigentlich nicht machen - kommt mir das nur so vor???
Das Überstehende Brett links ist ungefähr 1,2m lang... 
Was meint ihr dazu?

LG,
Kerstin


----------



## Kermand (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Foto vergessen


----------



## Annett (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin.

Auf dem Foto wirkt er tatsächlich etwas klein. 
Kannst Du nicht nach "oben" ausweichen und so die Oberfläche vergrößern?
Viele Teichler bereuen bereits kurze Zeit nach der Fertigstellung, dass sie den Teich nicht gleich größer gebaut haben.


----------



## Kermand (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Anett,
bin gerade in einer Regenpause nochmal rausgeflitzt...
Hab noch ein Foto gemacht mit einem Metermaß... Das Maß ist auf 4,70 m ausgezogen...
Der Teich hat also im Moment schon diese Breite (wobei davon ab ja dann noch der Ufergraben /-wall abgezogen wird...
Der Umriss wird wohl ungefähr wie die rote Linie verlaufen, wobei ich das noch etwas modifizieren werde, da ich keinen kreisrunden Teich haben möchte .... er sollte eigentlich schon oval werden...
 
Wie groß sollte denn die Wasseroberfläche (ohne Uferwall/graben) sein, um einen stabilen Teich zu haben (Tiefe ca. 1,50m)?

LG,
Kerstin


----------



## Kermand (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Teichgröße und einer akzeptablen bis guten Stabilität?
Reichen eine Tiefe von ca. 1,5 m und eine ovale Form von ca. 5x4m?

Bitte threatet doch mal Eure Erfahrungen und Tips...

Dankeschön

Kerstin


----------



## Annett (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin.

Mit einem Uferprofil, dass Platz für ausreichende Bepflanzung (Sumpf- als auch Unterwasserpflanzen) läßt und wenig/keinen Fischen wird der Teich mit Sicherheit nach einer gewissen Einlaufzeit stabil.
Unser Teich ist flächenmäßig größer, hat aber auch nur 7500 Liter. Bis auf ein paar optisch weniger schöne Algenbeläge auf dem Boden ist er glasklar und stabil.


----------



## Kermand (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

So, nun haben wir den Teich soweit erstmal fast fertig - Bilder werde ich hoffentlich noch nachliefern können - obwohl ich gar nicht so viele gemacht habe muß ich gestehen...

nun aber doch ein paar Fragen zu einem Problem, das mich etwas beunruhigt:
Wir haben einen Sand mit etwas Lehmanteil eingefüllt und leider mußte ich gaaanz unten in den Teich (da stand das Wasser schon 0,8 m hoch ca.) Sand hineinwerfen (mit großen Gespritze...) - so dass es jetzt eine dreckig braune trübe Brühe ist, die auch nach zwei Tagen nicht gerade bessere Sicht erwarten lässt...

Schrecklich! 

Meine Fragen: 
Habe ich irgendwas falsch gemacht? - Falsches Substrat????
Wie lange kann es schlimmstenfalls dauern, bis sich so etwas tatsächlich klärt.?
Hilft es evtl. eine Pumpe anzuschalten (habe ich allerdings noch nicht) und welches Filtermaterial sollte ich dann in meine Tonnen füllen (will einen Tonnenfilter selber bauen...)
Könnten die Pflanzen leiden, die im Moment auf 0,50cm Tiefe ein verdunkeltes Dasein fristen??? 
Der Mulm setzte sich auch auf den Blättern der Pflanzen ab, ist das schlimm?

Über Eure Tips und Hilfestellungen würde ich mich freuen.

LG,
Kerstin


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin,
über eine solche Trübung würde ich mich nicht ärgern! Sobald Leben in den Teich einzieht, setzt sich selbige ab.  Das ist eine Frage von wenigen Tagen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin,
bei mir setzte sich die Trübung innerhalb weniger Tage,
am besten momentan nicht mehr reinsteigen, gib dem Teich ein paar Tage Zeit.

LG Markus


----------



## Kermand (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Rolf und Markus,

vielen Dank für Eure aufmunternden Worte...

Wobei ich mir das mit den "wenige/paar Tage" gar nicht vorstellen kann...
Es sieht eher so aus, als würde es Wochen dauern

Weiß noch jemand Rat bezüglich der anderen Fragen (siehe oben)?

VG,
Kerstin


----------



## pyro (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*



Kermand schrieb:


> leider mußte ich gaaanz unten in den Teich (da stand das Wasser schon 0,8 m hoch ca.) Sand hineinwerfen (mit großen Gespritze...) - so dass es jetzt eine dreckig braune trübe Brühe ist, die auch nach zwei Tagen nicht gerade bessere Sicht erwarten lässt...



Ausser irgendwann sterben muss man garnix.

Weshalb hast Du das gemacht? In meiner Tiefzone ist kein Substrat, da sammelt sich doch im laufe der Zeit genug Mulm und Ablangerungen - ich sehe da keinen Sinn wenn dort auch keine Seerosen wachsen irgend ein Substrat einzubringen.


Die Trübung war bei mir auch vorhanden obwohl ich nur vorsichtig im Flachwasser Substrat eingebracht habe. Das dauerte bei mir schon 4-7 Tage bis ich wieder halbwegs klares Wasser hatte.

Meine Unterwasserpflanzen haben alle die Trübung überstanden, es gibt Pflanzen die wachsen hervorragend - andere kümmern vor sich hin oder gehen ein. Das hat aber sicher andere Gründe.

Ein Filter ist immer gut um Wassertrübungen zu beseitigen.

Der Mulm auf Blättern unter Wasser ist nicht schlimm, das ist Natur.


----------



## Kermand (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo,

pflanzen wollte ich da unten natürlich nichts - ich dachte, dass ich da gerne Teichmuscheln reinsetzen wollte die dann im Sand sind... 
Zweiter Grund: ich hatte noch Vlies ganz unten reingelegt, welches ich durch den Sand verdecken wollte... ob das geklappt hat, kann ich natürlich erst sehen, wenn das Wasser wieder klar ist...

Was für Filtermaterial hilft denn ? Sollte ich mir einen Siebfilter schnellstmöglich basteln oder hilft der nur gegen Algen?

LG,
Kerstin


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin,
das mit dem Substrat war auf jeden Fall richtig, außer Du willst wie in einem Pool den Boden und die Wände dauerhaft sauberhalten.... .
Ein Filter bewegt in erster Linie das Waser durch den Teich. Damit befördert er die Nährstoffe z. B. vom unbepflanzten Boden (wo die __ Muscheln gründeln) zu den Pflanzen, was durch Eigenbewegung (Diffusion, Wassertiere) weniger geschieht.
Ein Siebfilter entfernt Grobbestandteile (Pflanzenreste, Fadenalgen etc), bevor sie sich im Wasser zersetzen, und neue Nährstoffe bilden. Da Dein Teichvolumen konstant ist, und Wind (Wetter) ständig Material in den Teich bringt, ist die Entfernung von Grobteilchen hilfreich. "Biologische" Filter können zusätzlich Sinn machen, müssen es aber nicht. Das geschieht auch im Substrat, am gesamten Teichboden!


----------



## Kermand (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

So, ich melde mich mal wieder mit neuen Fotos von unserem immer noch trüben Teich...

   

Ok, es ist besser geworden, aber "einige Tage" sind nun doch schon vorbei und ich weiß nicht, wie ich vorgehen soll...
alles wieder raus und doch nur gewaschenen feineren Kies rein???

Normalerweise bin ich nicht so ungeduldig aber ich möchte lieber gleich das richtige machen und nicht so viel Zeit mit warten verlieren...

Was würdet ihr machen?

und noch eine Frage: Wir haben soooo viele Mückenlarven... könnten wir jetzt schon ein paar Fische reinsetzen? Ich weiß, man soll warten - aber ich möchte noch ruhig auf der Terasse sitzen können...

LG,
Kerstin


----------



## sprinter616 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Morgen!

Ne Frage!

Filterst du den nun und mit welchen Filtermedien?

Ich habe mit meinem System den neuen Teich innerhalb vier Tagen klar bekommen!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin,
An welche Fische hast Du denn gedacht?
Wie lange hast Du denn das Wasser schon drinnen, wenn es ca. 6 Wochen her ist dann 
kannst Du Fische einsetzten.
Aber wenn Du gründelnde Fische nimmst wie Goldfische oder Kois dann wirst Du immer ein
Problem mit einer gewissen Trübung haben.
Bei ML hättest Du das nicht, aber dafür ein anderes Problem mit Deinem Baugitter.
Denn __ Moderlieschen fressen zwar liebend gerne Stechmücken - springen aber auch abends
und morgens gerne aus dem Teich um Insekten zu fangen. Dabei denke ich könnten sie
sich an dem Baugitter verletzten.
Habt ihr keine andere Möglichkeit als Zugangssicherung?
LG Markus


----------



## Kermand (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Tom, Hallo Markus,

im Moment filtere ich gar nicht, bin aber schon wild nach einer Pumpe am suchen...
Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit den "günstigeren Nachmacher-Pumpen" aus China? habe da eine mit 35 Watt und 4600l/h im Auge... sie müßte das Wasser auf 1,20m Höhe bringen und einen Bachlauf/Wasserfall speisen... Kann da jemand was zu sagen?

@Tom: Hast du denn lehmhaltigen Sand mit drin? - auf Deinen Fotos sieht man derartiges nicht... und nur dieser ist ja für die "misere" verantwortlich... Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ein Filter da überhaupt was helfen würde...die feinen Schwebeteilchen des Lehms gehen da doch durch??? oder???

@Markus: Nein, es ist jetzt erst 3 Wochen her aber die Mückenlarven nehmen langsam echt Überhand! Habe das Wasser jetzt auch noch nicht geprüft...
Angetan haben es mir die Regenbogenelritzen, die ich sehr gerne haben würde...!!! (Also falls jemand im Raum Harz welche abzugeben hat...)
An __ Moderlieschen hatte ich auch schon gedacht...aber die gibt es im Moment einfach keinem Geschäft mehr zu kaufen!!! (verschickst du welche?)...Außerdem: Vermehren die sich nicht wie die....???
Das mit dem Gitter: Tja: Wir könnten entweder den Teich einzäunen oder aber unser ganzes Grundstück einzäunen (im Moment sind da nur 1m hohe Thujas, die noch zur Hecke wachsen sollen/wollen und damit einen Zaun bilden) - da erschien uns diese Möglichkeit als die beste/schnellste...
Kois/Goldis/Shubunkis schließe ich kategorisch aus - Gründeln gibt es nicht!!! und schon gar nicht bei diesem Lehmsand 

Gruß,
Kerstin


----------



## pyro (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Mein Teich existiert seit Ostern und ich hatte und habe kein Problem mit Mückenlarven. Auch wenn ich intensiv suche - mehr als 5 Stück finde ich nicht.

Fische gibt es keine aber es haben sich viele Tiere eingefunden... im Wasser sind __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Gelbrandkäfer, Libellenlarven usw. Im Wasser und knapp über Wasser kümmert sich ein __ Grasfrosch um die Insekten und die höher über dem Teich fliegenden Insekten werden in der Dämmerung von Fledermäusen vertilgt.

Warte also etwas ab und setze nicht übereifrig Fische ein.


----------



## Kermand (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo und guten Morgen,

Fische wollte ich sowieso haben - ob nun mit oder ohne Mückenlarven.
Wahrscheinlich hängt es auch noch davon ab, WO man wohnt...
Bei uns sind auf jeden Fall hunderte (wenn nicht sogar tausend...) Mückenlarven drin - es wimmelt nur so - besonders in der Nähe der Wasserpflanzen... Schrecklich!
Außerdem habe ich noch folgendes entdeckt:
 
Was ist das???
Es scheinen irgendwelche __ Würmer zu sein (rötlich)... sind die schädlich, gut???
Diese Gebilde sind im gesamten Teich (jedenfalls soweit ich gucken kann (20cm) auf Steinen und der Ufermatte...

Gibt es sonst noch Rückmeldungen bezüglich Wassertrübung?

Viele Grüße,
kerstin


----------



## sprinter616 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Morgen Kerstin!

Nein mit Absicht hab ich keinen Lehm eingefüllt!!!

Das hat der dauerregen beim befüllen unseres Teiches in Form eines Erdrutsches erledigt!

Das wurde aber innerhalb von wenigen Tagen über die Bodenabläufe mittels Trommelfilter in die Wiese befördert!!!

Was dann noch übrig geblieben ist hat unsere Biostufe gefressen!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin.

In einem Teich siedeln sich nur extrem selten "schädliche" Tiere an.
Hab einfach noch etwas Geduld und vertrau auf die Natur. Die richtet das schon noch... 

Zu Deinem trüben Wasser:
Es gibt Leute, die geben Bentonit in den Teich, um so für klareres Wasser zu sorgen (Schwebalgenbindung). Bentonit ist sehr feiner Ton... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bentonit Allerdings wird kräftig gestritten, ob die Anwendung als Pulver oder in Wasser aufgelöst, erfolgen sollte. 
Falls Du also nach einem Strohhalm suchst, der teichverträglich ist - dieser wäre für mich an Deiner Stelle (nach viel Geduld) zweite/dritte Wahl. 
Es gibt sonst auch noch einen "Very Low Cost Filter" hier im Forum (mit Vlies in einem Eimer). Link habe ich gerade nicht parat... schau mal bei den Eigenbauten.
Die entstehende Wasserbewegung vermiest auch den Mücken Deinen Teich.


----------



## Kermand (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo,

so, es ist so einiges passiert- der Teich ist gefüllt und das Wasser noch trüb/grün - Zeit also, den Filterbau anzufangen und in Gang zu bringen.
Wir haben 7000L und im Moment 22 Regenbogenelritzen. Evtl. kommen noch ein paar __ Moderlieschen hinzu. Sonst sind EIGENTLICH keine weiteren Fische geplant...
Füllen möchte ich 2x200L Regentonne.
Habe jetzt viel gelesen und bin auf folgende Varianten von Sifi mit Regentonnen gestoßen:


 
Es gibt sozusagen Variante 1-5:
1: Sifi außerhalb und oberhalb der beiden Tonnen. beide Tonnen mit HelX gefüllt. Sifi ganz "normal" gebaut...
2. Sifi IN der ersten Regentonne - wobei ich mich frage, wie man dort den Wasserstand in der 1. Tonne regelt...
3. Sieb rundgeschnitten in der ersten Tonne ganz unten, darüber dann -2-3schichten Schaumstofffilter, 2.Tonne HelX (wie bei Ralf (69pflanzenfreund69)
4. Sieb ganz oben in einem Rahmen eingespannt in 1. Tonne, darunter gleich HelX (wie bei hoffisoft)


> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...36&postcount=5


5. Sieb und Schaumstoff in einem Eimer/Box/Kiste in der 1. Tonne enthalten, im HelX (z.B. wie bei Björn (Wuschelbär) oder Anke (Trautchen)

Wie beurteilt ihr diese Varianten, welche sollte ich nehmen, warum ist die eine oder andere GUT/NICHT GUT....

Ist der Überlauf so in Ordnung? - Wo sollte ich Zugschieber/Kugelhähne/YVerteiler oder was es sonst noch für schöne Dinge gibt einbauen, um variabel zu sein (entweder Bachlauf UND/ODER Wasserfall oder direkt in den Teich (ohne Plätschergeräusche für die ruhige Nacht...) ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, was es alles auf dem Markt gibt... evtl. habt ihr auch gute Bezugsquellen hierfür?

Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir hierzu Eure Meinungen schreiben könntet...
(Habe diesen Post auch schon im Filter-Eigenbau-Forum gestellt, aber da hat leider nur Scholzi geantwortet - deshalb hier nochmals die gleichen Fragen... vielleicht habe ich hier mehr Glück - ist halt Urlaubszeit - da ist wenig los hier... :?)

LG,
Kerstin


----------



## Kermand (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo,
ich schiebe das Thema noch mal etwas nach oben - hat denn niemand mehr Tips bzgl. des Filters (wohin mit dem Sifi) und der Rohrverlegung (wohin welche Zugschieber/3-Wege-Hähne etc.)???

Noch eine Frage hätte ich: Wie schließe ich denn den 40mm Schlauch, der aus der Pumpe kommt dann an die Sifi-Kiste an? - Was gibt es da für Möglichkeiten? Die Flansche sind doch nur für Rohre???!!!

Gruß,
Kerstin


----------



## Kermand (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Eine Woche ist schon wieder vergangen ohne Antwort und ich versuche es nochmal mit schieben...
Ich würde mich echt freuen, wenn sich wenigstens ein paar zu meinen Fragen äußern würden...
Möchte doch gerne weiter herumwerkeln am Filter....

Viele Grüße,
Kerstin


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Servus Kerstin

Habe jetzt nicht deinen Thread von Anfang verfolgt 

Aber deine Filterzeichnung mit den 2Tonnen und dem Siebfilter reicht meiner Meinung vollkommen aus ...

Nur ... ich würde nie unten das Wasser einleiten noch abpumpen, sondern aus der Mitte bzw. oben ... und wenn oben dann Tangential (Beitrag 23) ....

Warum: der Schmodder soll sich unten absetzen und sollte nicht aufgewirbelt werden. Deshalb bringt man auch unten eine Filtermedienauflage an ... diese sollte vom Boden zumindest 10-15cm höher sein. Unter dieser sollte sich der Schmodder absetzen. Schmutz-Ablaß am Tonnenboden einplanen ...


----------



## Kermand (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Helmut,

danke dir für die Antwort.
Die 2 Tonnen werden in jedem Fall (1-5) verbaut - die Frage zielte eher darauf ab, WIE /WO der Sifi platziert werden sollte...

Das mit dem Wasser ein- und ausleiten: Das habe ich so in vielen Tonnen-Filterbau-Dokus gesehen, dass das so gemacht wurde/wird: Wasser von unten (aber oberhalb der Filtermedienauflage) nach oben durch das HelX leiten... Ich erinnere mich nicht, dass es mal in der Mitte eingeleitet wurde - dann ist doch der untere Teil nicht durchströmt und die Baktis sterben dort...?!

Ich bin etwas ratlos...

Gruß,
Kerstin


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Servus Kerstin

Wollte Dich nicht verunsichern 

Ja .... es sollte über der Filtermedienauflage Tagential eingeleitet werden .... nur nicht genau auf der Höhe der Auflage ... da würde sich der Schmodder nicht absetzen können, da die Strömung den Schmodder wieder aufwühlen würde ... deshalb den Einlauf höher anbringen, die Bakis sterben deswegen nicht ab  ....
Der Ablauf in die nächste Tonne bzw. retour in den Teich ... aus dem Zentrum (wie aus dem vorherigen Link) ....

Was ich zuerst vergessen habe ... 50er Rohr würde ich net nehmen ... machs lieber größer, da du ja aus dem Teich in den Siebfilter pumpst und danach alles per Schwerkraft abläuft ....
Würde 110er-KG/HT nehmen ...

Den Siebfilter würde ich auf der ersten Tonne plazieren .... sodaß das mechanisch gereinigte Wasser per Schwerkraft in die darunter befindliche Tonne, via Rohr, fließt ...

Siehe Dir den Link von vorher durch ... paßt auch für deinen Teich ... eventuell halt größer dimensioniert ....


----------



## Olli.P (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin,

entweder mit 'nem 40er Flansch und Schlauchtülle, oder eben einer entsprechenden Durchführung mit entsprechender Reduzierung und Schlauchtülle. :smoki

Du siehst, es gibt jede menge Alternativen 

Und die Zugschieber und anderen Hähne etc. solltest du so anlegen das du sie am besten erreichen kannst wenn mal Not am Mann sein sollte.................... 

Aber bring sie nicht zu nah an den Gefäßen an, wer weiß ob du mal das ein oder andere Teil austauschen musst. Und das geht dann meistens nur durch raus sägen und neu einkleben. :__ nase


----------



## Zacky (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin....



Kermand schrieb:


> - hat denn niemand mehr Tips bzgl. des Filters (wohin mit dem Sifi) und der Rohrverlegung (wohin welche Zugschieber/3-Wege-Hähne etc.)???
> 
> Noch eine Frage hätte ich: Wie schließe ich denn den 40mm Schlauch, der aus der Pumpe kommt dann an die Sifi-Kiste an? - Was gibt es da für Möglichkeiten? Die Flansche sind doch nur für Rohre???!!!


 
bin zwar auch etwas spät dran, aber werde Dir trotzdem versuchen noch zu helfen.

Die Frage mit den Zugschiebern oder den Kugelhähnen ist eigentlich recht einfach und schnell beantwortet. Ich würde zwischen den Tonnen, die oberhalb miteinander verbunden sind, nur Schraubverbindungen einsetzen um die Tonnen im Reparaturfalle / Austausch einfach zu trennen. In der Seitenwand unten am Boden einen Ablassschieber, besser noch direkt mittig im Boden einen Folienflansch einbauen. Diesen nach außen mit einem einfachen Sperr-/Zugschieber versehen um diese mal zu reinigen. Auch zwischen Sifi und Tonne 1, wenn sie fest verbunden werden sollen, auch eine Schraubverbindung.

Mit weiteren Kugelhähnen oder Ähnlichem würde ich in deinem Fall nicht arbeiten, da dein Wasser über Schwerkraft in den Teich zurück fließt. Wozu willst du hier teure Hähne verbauen!? Wenn du einen Bachlauf / Wasserfall als Einlaufquelle verwendest, kannst du das Rohr dort einfach anschließen. Hast du mehrere Einlaufstellen, würde ich das 110 HT, was Helmut schon sagte, einfach auf 2 x 50/63mm aufsplitten und diese dann zu den Einläufen verlegen.

Zu der Frage: Anschluß - Pumpe / Sifi, würde ich eine Schlauchtülle verwenden. Den Schlauch auf die Tülle gesteckt, Schlauchschelle ran und die Schlauchtülle in den Sifi eingeklebt. Da gibt es im Fachhandel / Internet solche PVC-Tüllen, welche an der Klebestelle im Schnitt 50-60mm im Durchmesser sind. Hier würde sich ein Zugschieber oder Kugelhahn anbieten, damit du die Zulaufmenge von der Pumpe in den Sifi und letztendlich in die Filterkammer beeinflussen kannst. Denn wichtig ist ja, dass das Wasser mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit wie es rein läuft es auch raus schaffen muss, damit die Tonnen nicht überlaufen. Daher den größeren Rohrquerschnitt am Ende.

Alles andere hat Helmut ja schon erklärt.

Was noch zum __ Hel-X-Filter vielleicht anzumerken wäre, dass man auch oben in der Tonne, ein 110er KG/HT quer legen kann, dieses durchlöchert oder schlitzt, wodurch das Wasser entweichen kann, ohne das dir das Hel-X rausläuft. So kann es auch leicht unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche in der Tonne liegen. Bei zwei Hel-X-Kammern soll es sich zudem anbieten, in der 1.Kammer bewegtes Hel-X und in der 2. dann ruhendes Hel-X zu verwenden.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin,
um Deine Frage nach Flanschen noch mal zu beantworten:
Kugelhähne in PVC haben üblicherweise Flanschkupplungen, und sind daher etwas teurer als Zugschieber.
Zugschieber und Flansche haben eine Passung, in die man Rohre einkleben kann. Um eine Verbindung Flansch zu Zugschieber oder zweiten Flansch zu trennen, braucht man daher eine "Kupplung" (exakter: eine O-Ring gedichtete Flanschkupplung in z. B. PVC).
Zwei Kupplungen plus ein Zugschieber kosten etwa so viel wie ein Kugelhahn gleichen Durchmessers. Da man links und rechts eines Schiebers/Ventils nicht immer eine Kupplung braucht, ist es eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und des Preises, was man für seinen Filter verbaut.
Mit der Meinung: "100 mm kann man in zweimal 63 mm Kugelhahn auftrennen" kann ich nicht mitgehen! Der Druckverlust in einer Leitung ist nicht parallel zum Durchmesser, für KG110 benötigt man zweimal 90er PVC! (Innendurchmesser: 100 mm zu zweimal ~75 mm)


----------



## Zacky (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*





RKurzhals schrieb:


> Mit der Meinung: "100 mm kann man in zweimal 63 mm Kugelhahn auftrennen" kann ich nicht mitgehen! Der Druckverlust in einer Leitung ist nicht parallel zum Durchmesser, für KG110 benötigt man zweimal 90er PVC! (Innendurchmesser: 100 mm zu zweimal ~75 mm)



 Ich hätte gedacht, das reicht, da die Auslaufleitung nur in Schwerkraft genutzt wird und nicht mit Pumpenleistung gespeist wird.

Aber man lernt nie aus und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Kermand (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo!
Vielen lieben Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten!!!
Ich muß jedoch gestehen, dass ich mir unter so manchen Begriffen einfach nichts vorstellen kann... - wenn ihr evtl. einen Link dazufügen könntet (z.B. Bezugsquelle so wie Olli.P sie angegeben hat), so dass ich ein Bild vor Augen habe, dann wäre mir sehr geholfen...

z.B.:
@Zacky: Was sind das für Schraubverbindungen?
Meinst du das Einkleben der Schlauchtülle in den Sifi mit einem Flansch oder hast du noch eine andere Idee, wo ich keinen Flansch benötige? könntest du mir einen Link zu diesen PVC-Tüllen geben?

@Rolf: Kugelhähne wie dieser haben doch auch nur Klebemuffen, was ist da der Unterschied zwischen denen und den Zugschiebern - ich sehe ihn nicht... (was sind diese O-Ring gedichteten Flanschkupplungen, die du meinst? hast du einen Link?)

Was mir auch sehr helfen würde wäre eine Skizze des Filteraufbaus, in die Ihre die Dinge einzeichnet. (Ihr könntet meine Skizze als Vorlage verwenden)
Verklebung von Flanschen und Rohren mit Innotec?
Sorry, dass ich evtl. selbstverständliche Dinge nachfrage, aber ich kenne mich da nicht aus und möchte nichts falsches kaufen...

Die Aufsplittung des Ablaufs in 1.) direkt in Teich (für ruhige Nächte), 2.) Bachlauf und 3.) Wasserfall soll getrennt sein - sprich, ich möchte mal nur den Bachlauf oder nur den Wasserfall benutzen oder aber nur direkt in den Teich einspeisen... Ob die Pumpe dafür geeignet ist, Bachlauf UND Wasserfall gleichzeitig zu speisen...??? (ist eine 4600L/h und Bachlauf und Wasserfall fangen in ca. 1mHöhe an, wo noch ungefähr 3400 ankommen sollten laut kennlinie)...

Ich hatte jetzt schon 75er HT Rohre für die Verbindungen von Sifi und den Tonnen gekauft - müßte doch damit gehen???

Viele Grüße,
Kerstin


----------



## Zacky (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hi Kerstin...

Die PVC-Verschraubungen wie hier zum Beispiel. Wenn du dann in die Tonnenwände die normalen Folienflansche einbaust, kannst du die Rohrverbindung mit einer solchen Kupplung versehen. In den Folienflansch kommt ja das PVC-Rohr hinein. Das Rohr mittig durchtrennt, die Schraubkupplung dazwischen und so kannst du die Tonne mal trennen.

http://www.koiland-kehr-shop.de/shop/index/product/143/sed/p9KrjGYW.XGBAvvNhXiQj2aptF,SV_R,7ppdVa0VYt

Und hier ist eine solche Schlauchtülle mit einem Klebestutzen. Den Klebestutzen kannst du dann in den Sifi einkleben und kannst auf die Tülle deinen Schlauch aufstecken.

http://www.koiland-kehr-shop.de/shop/index/product/139/sed/p9KrjGYW.XGBAvvNhXiQj2aptF,SV_R,7ppdVa0VYt

Was es anstatt eines Flansches gibt, sind diese Tankverbindungen. Aber ich glaube die gehen bei runden Regentonnen eher schlecht.

http://www.koiland-kehr-shop.de/shop/index/category/12.87/main/category/sed/p9KrjGYW.XGBAvvNhXiQj2aptF,SV_R,7ppdVa0VYt

 Ich kriege es mit diesen Links einfach nicht besser hin.


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin,
es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, Filter zu verrohren, das ist echt schwierig für mich, es einfach zu erklären.. .
Die Gedankengänge mit Kugelhahn oder Zugschieber gehen auf eine fest verklebte Installation zurück. Diese kann man wie Dein HT-Rohr nicht einfach an den Muffen auseinanderziehen. Darum die von Zacky gezeigten Kupplungen (oder Kugelhähne, die ähnlich gedichtet bzw. verschraubt sind).
Wenn Du das 75er HT schon mal da hast, dann wirst Du es auch nehmen wollen... .
Als Verbindung zu den Tonnen bräuchtest Du dann einen 75er "Folienflansch" (<20 € das Stück) oder eine "Tankdurchführung" (war bei Zacky zu sehen, <30€ das Stück). In diese wird normalerweise ein 75 PVC-Rohr geklebt. 75er HT kann man auch in ein solches Teil stecken, und mit Innotec, Silicon oder Tangit "verkeilen", das haben schon einige hier gemacht.
Der Haken an der Sache ist, dass man HT nicht verkleben kann, und die Muffen nicht "druckfest" sind. Je nach Wassersäule und vor allem je nach Konstruktion kann es die auch mal auseinandertreiben (ich hatte persönlich das Vergnügen... :evil). Dafür ist HT auch viel billiger.
Die Muffenverbindungen sollten daher so gesichert sein, dass sie sich nicht lösen können.
Wenn Du nach PVC-Verbindungen und Kugelhähnen recherchierst, dann wirst Du feststellen, dass die Kugelhähne oberhalb DN 63 (effektiv 52 mm Innendurchmesser), die Zugschieber oberhalb DN 90 (wobei es keine für DN 75 gibt, dafür haben die 90er auch >75 mm Innendurchmesser) recht teuer werden.
Ein Kugelhahn DN63 ist für Durchflüsse >5m³/h in Schwerkraft nicht sinnvoll zu gebrauchen.
Was ist die Konsequenz aus allem?
a) preiswert mit DN75 den Filter aufbauen, "frei verlegte" Bögen und lange Strecken sichern, die nicht auf Wasserniveau liegen, auf Schieber/Hähne verzichten, und bei Wartung/Reparaturen alle Filter komplett auspumpen/entleeren.
b) mit PVC-Rohr Hähne und Zugschieber einkleben, was etwas teuer ist, aber ein flexibleres maß an Leitungsführung erlaubt, bzw. die Wartung/Reparatur einer einzelnen Tonne. Soll der Filter trotz Arbeiten an einer Tonne weiterlaufen, dann erhöht das freilich den Aufwand der Verrohrung...  (habe ich bei mir nicht vorgesehen)).


----------



## Kermand (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo !

@Rolf & Zacky: dankeschön erstmal für die ausführlichen Beschreibungen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das nicht so einfach ist, den Aufbau zu beschreiben.

Was ich genau machen werde, da habeich mich noch nicht entschieden. Werde auch erst im Frühjahr starten und habe so jetzt den Winter Zeit, mich mit diesem Thema genau zu beschäftigen und alles einzukaufen.

Eine andere Frage tut sich geradenoch auf bezüglich Folie abschneiden am Ufergraben zum Rasen hin: Wie hoch läßt man die stehen?
Steht sie so hoch wie der Uferwall ist und an EINER Stelle etwas niedriger um einen gezielten Ablauf zu haben?
Oder ist so so hoch wie der maximale Teichwasserstand sein sollte (sprich ca. 5-10cm unterhalb des Uferwalls)
Ich habe mir diverse Bilder hier im Forum angesehen aber bin aus ihnen nicht so schlau geworden diesbezüglich....

Über Ratschläge würde ich mich freuen.

LG,
Kerstin


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin,
die Folie sollte immer etwas höher stehen als der Wasserstand, und nicht "überwurzelt" werden oder von einem Vlies bzw. einer Pflanzenmatte überdeckt werden. 
Der Folienüberstand lässt sich kaschieren durch Pflanzen wie Gras, die einfach höher wachsen als die Folie, oder Steine, die oberhalb des Wassertands liegen, usw. usf.
Ein aktueller Beitrag lief hierzu: ein Thema zu Kapillarsperre. Aber belies Dich mal lieber selbst zum Thema "Kapillarsperre". Dazu gibt es so viele Möglichkeite, dass Du eine gute findest.
Dabei wirst Du dann feststellen, dass ein "kontrollierter" Überlauf über die Kapillarsperre machbar ist, aber Kontrolle erfordert (Wurzeln, die von außerhalb in den Teich wachsen!). Ein Überlauf über die Filterverrohrung ist eine elegante Alternative, die das vermeidet.


----------



## Annett (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: unser erster Teichbau beginnt - los geht's!*

Hallo Kerstin.

Hier mal ein etwas in die Jahre gekommener Beitrag von mir zu diesem Thema: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=64344#post64344
Hoffe, es hilft Dir weiter.


----------

